# Kindle 3 wifi issues



## rocky1980 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Just picked up a new kindle 3 wifi only today from Currys. I am having some real issues try to connect the thing to my wireless network.

I have a d-Link 2640b router, I have messed about with all the wireless settings, right now it is set to the following

802.11g only
transmisson rate automatic 
all wireless security turned off.

When i scan on the kindle it picks up my router with full bars, plus another 2/3 in the local area. However when i try to connect to any off them all it get is a box 
Unable to Connect to Wi-fi Network.

Its driving me crazy, to be honest I have wanted a kindle for a while but if I can not connect to my wireless network then its going back for a refund...



Please help


cheers 

Rocky


----------



## rocky1980 (Jan 29, 2011)

SORTED, my wifi SSID was two words just changed it to one and connected first time. Hope this will help someone else out in the future


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the update and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome indeed, from the mention of Currys I presume you're in the UK? I didn't realise Kindles had finally hit the shops over here.

Glad you sorted your problems, it seems that the Kindle wireless likes everything very simple and has problems if any of a number of settings are slightly non-standard. A two-word SSID is not one I'd heard of before but I'll add it to my mental list of "things to tell people to check".

Suggest you turn wireless security on, the Kindle is fine with WPA2.


----------



## James Lee (Jan 30, 2011)

You can't imagine HOW MUCH this thread helped me.

My wife bought me a Kindle for my birthday and it arrived yesterday. After about two hours trying various settings on my Belkin wireless with no success I finally called Amazon support. Another hour retrying everything I had tried before resulted in no success and the support tech blamed Belkin. Two 'chat' sessions with Belkin support produced nothing. Their support blamed Kindle.

I posted on a support forum 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/kindle-wont-connect-can-i-set-up-two-routers-547325.html#post3104866
and one member suggested I check this forum.

When I saw this thread I immediately read it and gave it a try.

I changed my SSID to one word and now the Kindle connects fine.

I GREATLY appreciate this forum and this thread.

There is NO excuse for Kindle support not knowing about this issue.

Thanks so much!!
James


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

James Lee said:


> You can't imagine HOW MUCH this thread helped me.
> 
> My wife bought me a Kindle for my birthday and it arrived yesterday. After about two hours trying various settings on my Belkin wireless with no success I finally called Amazon support. Another hour retrying everything I had tried before resulted in no success and the support tech blamed Belkin. Two 'chat' sessions with Belkin support produced nothing. Their support blamed Kindle.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Kindleboards James. I hope you'll stick around, especially as you're new to using a Kindle - you'll be amazed at the amount of helpfull info you'll find around here.


----------



## James Lee (Jan 30, 2011)

Linjeakel - Thanks for the welcome. I plan on checking in with you guys as I have a lot to learn on the Kindle.

rocky1980 - Thanks for posting this resolution. How in the world did you ever come up with this fix?

Thanks to all
James


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting thread.

My SSID is two three letter words, all lowercase.  

Two very happy Kindles connect just fine.


----------

